# Brag thread! Fishing/hunting/herping etc



## waruikazi (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm hoping this can be a perpetual thread for members to post up pictures of anything you think is an achievment of sorts. Like your biggest fish, burnout, hunt, snake etc. I'll start off with my biggest barra yet and a buff a mate shot last weekend (from another thread).


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn! That's a big barra! Nice catch.


----------



## Karly (Aug 19, 2010)

The massive coral trout my fiance caught on the weekend. We let it go back to breed some more for us to catch next time 




http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31010407&id=1345351117


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 19, 2010)

That is a stonker!

I heard you can't eat them when they are that big anyway because of ciguterra poisoning. Is that true?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 19, 2010)

My two best flatties, first pic of a 75cm, next two pics of a 70cm.
Both released (I release any over 60cm)
Will hopefully beat that this spring/summer


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 19, 2010)

1-catching a 4 meter anaconda in brazil
2-106cm barra,the 3rd biggest i have caught,but i didn't have a camera for the other 2 that went 113cm and 108cm.
3-30 pound spaniard.once again,caught many bigger with my biggest being 44 pounds but no photos
4- not the biggest fish in the world , but it is still cool to catch pirhana.
5-not many people get the chance to cook marshmellows over flowing lava.Pacaya volcano,Guatamala.look it up on youtube,there is some good footage on there


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 19, 2010)

WOAH. Simon, that is quite the collection! Love that pic of the barra. Congrats on all them.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Aug 19, 2010)

My 7 year old son caught this euro carp (i know a stinky ol carp)it weighed 18 pound and took him about 30 odd minutes to reel in(with a bit of help from me).





A yellow belly that i got last year, i didnt have my scales on me so im not sure what she weighed.


----------



## bump73 (Aug 19, 2010)

1. Biggest jewie so far at around 83 cm really want to crack the 1mt mark
2. land based kingy about 74cm 
3. mud crab caught on peeled prawn whilst going for bream
4. First flathead caught on fly, only about 30cm but i was pretty happy 

Oh yeah i also urge anyone who enjoys fishing or hunting to put the greens LAST in the coming election as they are set on banning recreational fishing in a minimum af 30% of Aus coastline, and you can almost guarantee it will be the 30% that has the best fishing..

Ben


----------



## froglet (Aug 19, 2010)

The biggest fish that i have caught:






My little barra


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 19, 2010)

Shovelnose shark? I've caught one of them.


----------



## froglet (Aug 19, 2010)

chantelle_savage said:


> Shovelnose shark? I've caught one of them.



Yep

Caught that & the barra in cairns when i was on holiday a couple of years ago


----------



## guzzo (Aug 19, 2010)

View attachment 160001
View attachment 160000
View attachment 159999
View attachment 159998
Some of mine


----------



## Choco (Aug 20, 2010)

Couple very nice Barras people.
Here's a some pics I dug up. Couple of tuna and a nice Kingy.
From memory the Kingy was over 15kg cleaned.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## cactus2u (Aug 20, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> My two best flatties, first pic of a 75cm, next two pics of a 70cm.
> Both released (I release any over 60cm)
> Will hopefully beat that this spring/summer



OK they look like what we called stargazers in NZ used to get them in the scallop dreg Find a good raw fish recipe best way to eat em. MMM missing the fishing buzzz


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 20, 2010)

That looks like a BT from the Larry rockwall? Always a good spot when the harbour isn't producing.

Guzzo have you ever played Footy or done security in Darwin? You look a heap familiar but i just can't place you.



guzzo said:


> View attachment 160001
> View attachment 160000
> View attachment 159999
> View attachment 159998
> Some of mine


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 20, 2010)

guzzo said:


> View attachment 160001
> View attachment 160000
> View attachment 159999
> View attachment 159998
> Some of mine


 love the brassy trevally guzzo they go hard


----------



## Karly (Aug 20, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> That is a stonker!
> 
> I heard you can't eat them when they are that big anyway because of ciguterra poisoning. Is that true?



Yeah that's right, its not recommended due to the risk of poisoning. They don't taste very nice at that size either, full of fat veins and chewy. Plus we don't believe in keeping them at that size, it just feels wrong.


----------



## Karly (Aug 20, 2010)

5-not many people get the chance to cook marshmellows over flowing lava.Pacaya volcano,Guatamala.look it up on youtube,there is some good footage on there[/QUOTE]

Man that is awesome! That is definately something to add to my wish list.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 20, 2010)

cactus2u said:


> OK they look like what we called stargazers in NZ used to get them in the scallop dreg Find a good raw fish recipe best way to eat em. MMM missing the fishing buzzz


Hey mate just so you know stargazers and flathead are two distinct species.


Mary River Cod that me and my mates caught (not technically my catch as it was on his lure but it took all 3 of us to get it out, and it wouldn't have been done with only 2 of us so we're counting it as a group catch)


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 20, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Hey mate just so you know stargazers and flathead are two distinct species.


 
But both are delicious!


----------



## lowbreeds (Aug 20, 2010)

guzzo that buffalo is a beast. how close did u have to get to drop it with a bow?


----------



## guzzo (Aug 20, 2010)

lowbreeds said:


> guzzo that buffalo is a beast. how close did u have to get to drop it with a bow?



Hey mate. 40 yards - one arrow.


----------



## bluewater (Aug 20, 2010)

cant find a pic of biggest dolly but this is decent





black marlin


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice!

Did you boat the marlin? There's alot of boats in that spot, must be popular!


----------



## guzzo (Aug 20, 2010)

Now that is cool.......Marlin.....wow


----------



## mungus (Oct 20, 2010)

So far my biggest jew on a lure - 24kg


----------



## Perko (Oct 20, 2010)

Holy sheet, i think i would enjoy fishing if i caught any of those fish.


----------



## dossy (Oct 20, 2010)

does it have to be fishing...if not i riped the skin of the entire right side of my body when i came off my mountain bike im looking to c if i can find the picture...my m8 played surgen pulling gravel and sticks out of my back and it hurt like hell


----------



## MrShorty8878 (Oct 20, 2010)

lol WOW i love fishing heaps and thebiggest fish i caught was a snapper 52 and a hlf cm's long lol it was out at baitmans bay


----------



## smigga (Oct 20, 2010)

Theres my dad with a 47cm king george compared to a just legal size and me with a 70 cm flatty


----------



## slim6y (Oct 21, 2010)

Beat ya can't beat this one:

Mystical goliath tiger fish caught on camera | Courier Mail


----------



## Camo (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh how good is River Monsters. I think Jeremy Wade is a champion.


----------



## dreamkiller (Oct 21, 2010)

it was let go straight away, was just for the fun!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

I lost my dog yesterday when he saw a pig when i was walking him. After the worst hour of my life he found his way back to me. Today i went and took revenge. First big game with my shottie. Pretty happy with the stalk i put on the mob too.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one Gordo. Use a slug or pellets?


----------



## nico77 (Feb 20, 2011)

heres the biggest flatty i have a pic of it was 84cm ( and released )






and my biggest threadfin salmon from the brissie river it was 115cm and was caught on a vibe blade that i made myself


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I WIN





I'll probably get in trouble for this. haha


----------



## Clarke.93 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jannico said:


> I WIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice catch!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 21, 2011)

Got her with 2 3/4 OO SG's, but had to use both barrels and then knife her. She got left alone by the mob and i put a decent stalk on her, got to about 15-18m from her and the rest of the pigs picked up on my scent (could hear them grunting and snapping their cutters at me). She stuck her head up and went to walk off so i smashed her in the back of the head. The shot wasn't powerful enough at that distance to penetrate her brain case but broke her back. I followed up with the second shot from a meter away into the back of the head/neck. Knocked her out but still didn't penetrate her skull! I shot her from the other side of her body than you can see in the pic and you can see a couple exit wounds from the shot around her ear. If i did it again (i mena when) i recon i would go for a solid. 



PhilK said:


> Nice one Gordo. Use a slug or pellets?



You certaintly do! Might aswell close this thread now cause it ain't getting any better than that! Got any more pics? 



Jannico said:


> I WIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 21, 2011)

> You certaintly do! Might aswell close this thread now cause it ain't getting any better than that! Got any more pics?



Yep but they are only for me


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jannico said:


> I WIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You certainly do win you lucky bastard


----------



## viridis (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes Jannico wins hands down but for the rest of us mere mortals.....................here are a few pics of my hard life living on Cape York

91cm Headland Barra





Average Threadfin





Good Boar





Tusky little boar





Me with a Nannygai





Me with a 9.5 kilo Fingermark





Holly with a nice Red Emperor





Boat


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 21, 2011)

Viridis what kind of tracking collar are you using? How good are they?


----------



## viridis (Feb 21, 2011)

Garmin astro 220 / DC 30.

Absolutely brilliant piece of gear, no hunting dog should leave the ute without them.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 21, 2011)

viridis said:


> Garmin astro 220 / DC 30.
> 
> Absolutely brilliant piece of gear, no hunting dog should leave the ute without them.



I just ordered one over the net after losing my dog on Sat arvo. Worst hour of my life waiting for him to turn up again. He's not a hunter but chases pigs, buffalo and anything else he can see or hear running through the bush which we get alot of around here. What kind of dog is that?


----------



## viridis (Feb 21, 2011)

Unknown mixed breed found abandoned as a pup at the Hopevale aboriginal community north west of Cooktown. He is a mates dog and finds / bails over 400 pigs a year. We caught 35 pigs in 6 hours hunting with him and another hard bailer. An absolute freak of a dog however he is getting old now. He is still an asset in training pups.

I would guess that he has kelpie, pitty and stag in him from the rest of the murray dogs there.

I will put some pics up of my dogs soon, Juno = Dane x Mastiff bitch and Lily G.S.P x Bull Arab bitch.

It sure sucks loosing your dogs mate, but your very lucky to get him back.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes i was quite emotional when he wandered back like nothing had happened lol.


----------



## driftoz (Feb 21, 2011)

viridis said:


> I will put some pics up of my dogs soon, Juno = Dane x Mastiff bitch and Lily G.S.P x Bull Arab bitch.



 someone bread George St Peire with a Bull Arab? :O lol jk

great pics guys my biggest achivement is holding a 6ft murry darling for the first time while being scared ****less of snakes lol now i own 3 soon to be 4 xD


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 12, 2011)

Some locals asked me to come out and shoot some buffalo they saw on Sunday. Didn't find any buff but still managed to get 12 geese, 3 wallabies and 5 pigs. The first mob of pigs we came across ran through a small clearing about 50m in front of me and i didn't manage to put a single one down, very confident that i hit 3 out of the 4 i shot at though. We went after them because we were looking for food to take back to town but couldn't find any.

Came across a loan boar a bit later, i put a good stalk on and dropped him. No hooks but would be pretty close to my biggest boar yet, apparently the boars don't taste real good so we left him. Later on we found a mob of about 30 on the floodplain just having a good time in the mud. I dropped 2 smaller pigs from about 90-100m, then the morons turned and came running toward me and i dropped one more big sow. Unbeknownst to me, the fella who took me out to this spot, Martin, had camped up with my shot gun and he managed to drop another small sow with bird shot lol!

Finally we met up with the rest of Martin's family where we had a big feed of roast pork and magpie goose!











And the bird shot sow...


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice pics in this thread, some of the pigs and some of the fish are fantastic

Wow I've gotta visit up north, SE QLD is great if you wanna chase bimbo's or asians, neither really appeal to me at the moment.........well maybe the bimbos.

if I end up visiting my cousin in Dysart I'll have some pics to post 

though she uses the dogs and tips the pigs and hogties them for the box.


Also, wish I'd taken some pics of my biggest burnouts back in the day, I could've posted them up here :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Sep 12, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Came across a loan boar a bit later, i put a good stalk on and dropped him. No hooks but would be pretty close to my biggest boar yet, apparently the boars don't taste real good so we left him. Later on we found a mob of about 30 on the floodplain just having a good time in the mud. I dropped 2 smaller pigs from about 90-100m, then the morons turned and came running toward me and i dropped one more big sow. Unbeknownst to me, the fella who took me out to this spot, Martin, had camped up with my shot gun and he managed to drop another small sow with bird shot lol!



Taste of the boars is a matter of opinion. The Germans target the boars in particular as they love the taste.


----------



## spanna_spamload (Sep 12, 2011)

A bit of a skinny barracuda that I speared while doing a coastal run, got him just under the eye then finished him off on the top of the head with another speargun. The biggest ive speared when i had a camera but second biggest


solid boar my mate and i got while in the cape


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 13, 2011)

Magpie said:


> Taste of the boars is a matter of opinion. The Germans target the boars in particular as they love the taste.



I think it's also the ammount of fat in the sows, the countrymen LOOOOVE the really fat ones. Most of the boars are relatively lean.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 13, 2011)

Python I transferred from someone's house to a local bush land... nothing special but was a pain in the assth as he kept getting himself in the gutter.
Weighed 7.5k


----------



## Defective (Sep 13, 2011)

Results from my first Karate Comp last November Ahuh ohh yeah






^^On the website!


----------



## Smithers (Sep 13, 2011)

Fully :/


----------



## Defective (Sep 13, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Fully :/


Don't mess with this zohan!!


----------



## Jakee (Sep 13, 2011)

12kg Port Jackson Shark & 7Ft Sailfish


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Some locals asked me to come out and shoot some buffalo they saw on Sunday. Didn't find any buff but still managed to get 12 geese, 3 wallabies and 5 pigs. The first mob of pigs we came across ran through a small clearing about 50m in front of me and i didn't manage to put a single one down, very confident that i hit 3 out of the 4 i shot at though. We went after them because we were looking for food to take back to town but couldn't find any.
> 
> Came across a loan boar a bit later, i put a good stalk on and dropped him. No hooks but would be pretty close to my biggest boar yet, apparently the boars don't taste real good so we left him. Later on we found a mob of about 30 on the floodplain just having a good time in the mud. I dropped 2 smaller pigs from about 90-100m, then the morons turned and came running toward me and i dropped one more big sow. Unbeknownst to me, the fella who took me out to this spot, Martin, had camped up with my shot gun and he managed to drop another small sow with bird shot lol!
> 
> ...



Keep up the good work Gordo.


----------



## Beard (Sep 15, 2011)

My first deer just on sunset about 6 months back, only a little doe but its what I was after. Filled the freezer with meat. Not the best pic but it'll do


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 15, 2011)

I've caught so many monster jewfish and monster snapper that I no longer bother taking photos of them.
I just bring them home, show my wife (and kid when he was living us), show the neighbours, and get to work cleaning, filleting and staking them up, mostly to go into freezer bags in meal sized portions for deep freezing.

Another 4 to 6 weeks and I'll be back into the SERIOUS fishing.... yay !!! 

Prawns and squiddies should be showing up in a couple of weeks too (next dark).... time to start squidding to catch jewfish lollies (school jew absolutely love a whole fresh or fresh frozen and only just thawed squid (tube about 8" long)), if liviebait are hard to come by, or it's quicky fishing trip (on the spur of the moment) it's always handy to a few dozen fresh frozen whole squid in individual freezer bags handy - I'll grab 6 -8 of them toss them in little esky with a few blue freezer blocks and only thaw out 2 squid at a time (too risky using 2 set rods if you are using dead baits - too easy for a a freespooled alvey to overrun and create a massive tangle on and arourd the reel if the fish slows , stops or changes direction and you are not being vigilant or are busy with a second rod - seen rods and reels dragged off the rocks into the water to disappear for ever on more than one occasion - fortunately not my gear  )..
I'm partial to deep fried crumbed squid rings and lemon pepper squid too.


----------



## WomaPythons (Sep 15, 2011)

a few great whites pushing the 4.5-5m mark and the snapper we caught that day back in south australiaView attachment 217963
View attachment 217964
View attachment 217965
View attachment 217966
View attachment 217967


----------

